# jabko



## Miralasa

Is it a typo? Or is it a synonym for 'jablko'?


----------



## Encolpius

It is not a typo. jabko is used in the colloquial Czech. 
An example is a children's song: Měla babka čtyři jabka, a dědoušek jen dvě...


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

ve spisovném jazyce českém, tj. ve spisovné češtině, existuje pouze a jenom lexém "jablko (=> spisovně; masculinum; singulár; jablka (=> plurál))". V hovorové češtině se pak častěji, a to spíše na základě špatné fonetiky, či zcela zastřené, nezřetelné, nekorektní výslovnosti, užívá lexém "jabko".  

Link:
http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?slovo=jablko&Hledej=Hledej (jablko)
http://cs.wiktionary.org/wiki/jablko

A odpověď na Vaši otázku zní: ano, jistě, jedná se o synonyma, byť každý z výše uvedených lexémů náleží jiné vrstvě jednoho jazyka (tj. jazyka českého). S porozuměním by (tak) neměl býti vůbec žádný problém... Je to zcela běžný jazykový jev, s kterým se setkáváme takřka denně!

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

byl jsem písemně upozorněn ), že mám ve svém příspěvku chybu, a je nutno přiznati, že tam skutečně jedna je, ano.

Jedná se samozřejmě nikoliv o rod mužský, nýbrž o rod střední (tj. neutrum), se všem veřejně omlouvám. 

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## marco_2

We have the same in Polish: *jabłko *is pronounced _japko _in everyday speech but it hasn't influenced our spelling so far


----------



## werrr

Miralasa said:


> Is it a typo? Or is it a synonym for 'jablko'?


It's a form reflecting substandard pronunciation.

In substandard Czech there is tendency to drop syllabic "l". This affects all forms of the word with syllabic "l" but the forms with non-syllabic "l" stay intact.

Hence singular nominative "jablko" is changed to "jabko" but plural genitive "jablek" is without change, i.e. we don't try to rectify the declension based on the new form "jabko"; instead the original declension is respected.

It is not matter of this single word, the same applies for numerous set of verbs where masculine past forms are affected (e.g. řekl->řek, spadl->spad, mohl->moh...).

The change could eventually leads to different assimilation (jabko [japko], moh [moch]).

(By the way, I find it highly unpractical to treat the new forms as new lexemes.)


----------

